# Fan speed adjusting (toshiba Qosmio X505)



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

title says it all my computer is running at max around 55-65c so its not like its overheating its just uncomfortable on my lap and 40-50 is my ideal temp range (even though i know 70 is the point on most gpus when they start erroring out even though my desktop hits 100 when oc'ed and nothing happens till 132 then i get thermal shutdown) and the fans in it are so whisper quiet that even on 100% they are barely noticeable and ive googled and found nothing but speedfan (unless im missing something in that program it cant set fan speeds only temps on when they increase but not to what they increase to) i also called toshiba and asked if they recommended any software for it and they said it wont void my warrenty but they recommend laptop coolers (problem is finding a laptop cooler thats cheap that also coresponds to the very unusual fan placement on the laptop and that fits a 18.4 inch one) and laptop coolers on min will defenently be louder than my laptop on max and besides you have to pay for it i have a GeForce GTX360 so gpu programs might work just all i have used is evga tuner on my desktop (cause it has an evga card *duh*) if you have any recomendations on a free program that i can just drag a slider or input a percentage and the fan speed goes up when i click apply or if you want to teach me a lesson on how to use speedfan and most likely it will be so obvious that i will have to slap myself for missing it (screen shot is nice but not needed cuz im a big boy i can figure it out if you discribe it)

thanks for your help :smile:


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Laptops get hot when the hot air the fan is blowing out isn't getting out because the heatsink is clogged with dust, unless the laptop is just runs hot, which most don't.

I'd just clean out the fan heatsinks with a can of compressed air and see if that cools it down a bit. The Toshiba heatsinks can get dirty and clogged with dust very very easily and quickly.


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> Laptops get hot when the hot air the fan is blowing out isn't getting out because the heatsink is clogged with dust, unless the laptop is just runs hot, which most don't.
> 
> I'd just clean out the fan heatsinks with a can of compressed air and see if that cools it down a bit. The Toshiba heatsinks can get dirty and clogged with dust very very easily and quickly.


Mine runs at 50C and it's uncomfortable but it's fine it's still clean cuz I bought it just a few weeks ago (and I have one of those ion air filter thingys) thing is it's almost silent on 100% fan speed and it's better for my lap my laptop and my piece of mind for the laptop to run cooler thing is I WANT the fan to spin faster because I can't hear it while gaming anyway so all it will do is make me it and my lap happyer with it cooler so how do I make the fans spin faster
P.S. Sorry if I sound ignorant/pissy in that post I tried not to it's just I have asked that same thing I think 8 times now on different sites and i get the exact same awnser also the reason toshiba heatsinks clog so ez is just cuz they have so many fins making them that much better also on the x505 the heatsinks (yes two of them one for gpu one for CPU) are oversized 2x tall 2x wide and 2x fin density (compared to avg gaming laptop) for more surface area and you can easily see clogs because they are so big


----------

